# Saanen/Alpine Cross



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Who has had one? What did they milk like? Let's see some pictures! I have 2 of my alpine does bred to a polled saanen buck of a friend's.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Nobody has any??


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

The breed standards for body type are so similar I would guess they'd either look like a pure Alpine or just white like a Saanen? Maybe a little more or less dished face? Probably very similar milk quality/composition?


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Exactly as posted above. They either look Alpine or Saanen. Since they are both similar and both breeds can vary to the same degrees there isn't much difference other than color and personality. The dairy I work at have used this cross heavily. We use Alpine, Saanen or Toggenburg bucks on the does of a mix of all three with some LaMancha and Nubians thrown in but most of them are being diluted to the point they are disappearing.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Xymenah, that is very interesting. I have a 3/4 alpine X 1/4 Nubian, a Saanen, a Togg, a couple of Boers, and the half Boer offspring of the above does. All are being bred to a boldly spotted Nubian buck for next year. I will keep any doelings that are nice quality. Sell all the bucklings. I am only breeding to sell some X bred meat goats so I don't mind the mixes. I am expecting to see a bunch of airplane ears and hopefully a lot of spots and color. (My Boers have a lot of color in their breeding.)


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

TRAILRIDER said:


> Xymenah, that is very interesting. I have a 3/4 alpine X 1/4 Nubian, a Saanen, a Togg, a couple of Boers, and the half Boer offspring of the above does. All are being bred to a boldly spotted Nubian buck for next year. I will keep any doelings that are nice quality. Sell all the bucklings. I am only breeding to sell some X bred meat goats so I don't mind the mixes. I am expecting to see a bunch of airplane ears and hopefully a lot of spots and color. (My Boers have a lot of color in their breeding.)


Genetics are funny. You often get throw backs that nearly look purebred and start the dilution over again. I have a LaMancha doe that her mother was 1/16th LaMancha with long elf ears and her father was 1/4th with long elf ears but she came out with gopher ears. Another doe I had was long elf eared Nubian/LaMancha and was bred to an elf eared buck but threw an airplane nearly pendulous eared kid.


----------

